# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Diseño, elaboración y evaluación de un envase activo para extender la vida del anaquel del melón cataloupe (cucumis melo var. Reticulatis)"

## denis

La vida postcosecha de melón cataloupe es de dos semanas, lo que 
limita su comercialización hacia mercados distantes. El deterioro se debe a pérdidas de humedad y sobremaduración. Lo primero puede evitarse 
empleando envases plásticos. Para retardar la sobremaduración, en este trabajo se diseñó y elaboró un envase activo *(EA)* a base de polietileno de baja densidad *(PEBD)* adicionando zeolita con la finalidad de aprovechar su capacidad para absorber etileno.
El trabajo se desarrolló en dos etapas. La primera consistió en la elaboración del EA, iniciando con la extracción, molienda, deshidratación, capacidad para eliminar etileno y absorción de vapor de agua. A 5°C, 1 g de zeola eliminó el 64.9% de 1 ppm de etileno en 24 h. 30 g absorbieron el 10% de su peso de humedad en 4 días bajo una humedad relativa del 52%. Posteriormente se elaboraron las películas probando diferentes proporciones de zeolita añadida al PEBD. El EA se caracterizó en cuanto a espesor, permeabilidad al O2, vapor de agua y capacidad para eliminar etileno, resultando con 3.63 mils (92.2 um) de espesorTemas similares: Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Busco envase y empaque para Snacks Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo Software para evaluacion de proyectos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Tendrás algunas fotos del envase que diseñaron para exportar dicho melón? 
Creo que en Perú tenemos un excelente melón (dulce, jugoso y de buena textura) y sería bueno que empecemos a promover la exportación de esta fruta a otros mercados del mundo. 
Si tienes más datos, por favor infórmanos. 
Gracias y saludos

----------

